# Chitrid Awareness



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm currently working on a presentation and paper about the chitrid fungus and its affect on frog populations. Hopefully the goal is to inform others about how serious the fungus is against frogs under attack and how the audience can play their part. Anyway, right now i'm doing EXTENSIVE research to back up statements and I was wondering if any of you guys had some really great articles from reliable sources to add to my collection of research. Also maybe a book you recommend I take a glance at? Or any research notes from other scientists studying the fungus? Just posts some links or recommend a physical book and I will be sure to check it out! I would really appeciate it!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

some links

Scientists uncover mystery of how frog plague kills its victims

Killer Disease Short-Circuits Frog Hearts | Wired Science | Wired.com

Amphibians could develop immunity against devastating fungal disease

Lack of information may slow conservation response to amphibian crisis 

Save the frogs, save ourselves


----------

